# Like/Dislike Game



## KW Farms

Ok this is easy... think of something...and the next person will post in response to what you wrote and if they like it, they'll type *Like* ....if they dislike, type *Dislike*. Then they think of something and the next person will reply to what they typed and so on and so forth. And it doesn't have to be something goat related if you don't want.  Pretty easy! :thumb: Hope that makes sense.

In example:

*First person: 
Doing hoof trimmings.

Second person: 
Dislike
Polled Goats.

Next person: 
Like
Shaving goats.

Next person: 
Dislike
Moon spots.

Etc......*

So i'll start...

Goats with blue eyes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LIKES!!! lol!

black goats


----------



## thegoatgirl

LIKE LIKE LIKE THEM!!!!! :drool: :drool:  

Cou Blancs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

wattles!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Dislike.

Sundgaus! :drool:


----------



## KW Farms

Like!

Prepping goats for a show.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that depends! if it is training like stuff then Dislike if clipping like stuff then like LOL!!

buckskin


----------



## thegoatgirl

LIKE!!!!

Goat milk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I actually dislike 

goat cheese


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like :drool: 

brown eyes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well I don't love them but I don't hate them either

chain show collars


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like

plastic chain collars


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

little cow bells <3


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike

flashy color


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shoked: lol!
like

moonspots


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like 

litters of 4


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOOOVE IIIT!! lol!

hoof trims


----------



## KW Farms

Dislike!

Gold and white goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

disbudding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DISLIKE!

Tattooing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dislike!!

weaning


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike, but only if they follow me everywere yelling "were's my bottle Momma!" As long as they don't do that, it's okay.
dam raising


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

nubians


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Saanens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike only cuz you get 1 color  (unless it's a Sable)

Toggs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Alpines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislikes

morgan horses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
miniature horses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shocked: 
sorta likes.... they have attitudes!

Savanna goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Kiko goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislikes

taylor swift


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Rihanna


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislikes

coloring


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Coloring what?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

IDK anything... I'm running out of brain power here!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
dislike
black and white goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well it depends on the pattern 

solid gold goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE them!
Boer goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like them as babies

fat goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Pregnant goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE

bucks in rut


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LIKES!

sick goaties


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
nice udders


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

likes :drool:

toeing out


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DISLIKES!!!
small teats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ug DISLIKES!

huge teatsz


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike, I like normal sized 
pretty heads


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well whats 'normal'? LOL!!!

yep

long floppy ears


----------



## RMADairyGoats

only if it's a Nubian, I hate it on Nigerians.
Beards?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LIKE!!!

horns


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
LaManchas?


----------



## KW Farms

Like!!

Chickens.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love!
roosters?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hate

poodles


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
This game? lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

cats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Dogs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like
spiders


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DISLIKE!!!
Bugs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DISLIKES!

snakes

ok now I am really off to bed!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Craigslist?


----------



## rosti

Likes


Big crowds?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hates!

goat shows


----------



## thegoatgirl

Like.

Six-foot long snakes that you can hold!!!  (I really have held one!!!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!!
cats?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Like!!

That's SOO cool that you like my last Q!!! :greengrin: 

Arabian horses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I would LOVE to have a pet snake  I think they're so cool!
LOVE!!!
Quarter Horses?


----------



## thegoatgirl

LOVE them!!!!!!!! :drool: 

Lippazanns


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
pony


----------



## thegoatgirl

Like!!!!!!!

Turtles.


----------



## .:Linz:.

Like 

Sleeping in


----------



## thegoatgirl

Dislike. (I'm ALWAYS up with the sun!!!)

Goat yogurt!! :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Goat ice cream :drool:


----------



## KW Farms

Like!

Coffee.


----------



## peggy

Like.

Coffee with goat milk.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUCK!
goat meat


----------



## peggy

hahahhaha....that is funny Riley......


----------



## thegoatgirl

BLECK!!!!! LP, how COULD you think that I would even TASTE goat meat when I love goats??!!?!?!??!? :shocked: 

Cou Noirs. :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Goat meat is the BESTTTTT!!!! There is nothing better! :drool:
like
dinner


----------



## thegoatgirl

Like.

Root-beer !!!     :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
blue eyes


----------



## thegoatgirl

Dislike.

Pink noses!! :greengrin:


----------



## .:Linz:.

Like! 

Chickens


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love!
rabbits


----------



## DavyHollow

like
friesians


----------



## thegoatgirl

LOVE, LOVE, LOOOOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pure blacks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

buckskins


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!!
soild gold


----------



## DDFN

dislike = poison ivy!!!


----------



## .:Linz:.

Dislike! 

Milking time


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love!
goat treats


----------



## Goat Lover 98

like (but not as much as my goats do!)

horns


----------



## KW Farms

Like...on meat breeds. Dislike on dairy goats.

Stormy weather.


----------



## .:Linz:.

Like

Beards on does


----------



## Frosty1

Like

LaManchas


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!!!
Fiber goats


----------



## Frosty1

Never had one, but like the concept! So Like! 

TGS! Lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!
The game room


----------



## DavyHollow

eh. lmao LIKE

Double Stuffed Oreos


----------



## thegoatgirl

Love, love, LOOOOVE!!!!!!!!!! :drool: 

Lemon Meringue pie!


----------



## .:Linz:.

Like the crust and lemon, dislike the meringue. 

Fudge Popsicles


----------



## Goat Lover 98

LOOOOOVE!

thai food


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like
cookies


----------



## mmiller

Like

Cattle sorting.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I have never done it before :shrug: 
kidding season


----------



## Goat Lover 98

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!

clipping


----------



## Frosty1

Love!

Olive Garden (the restaurant)


----------



## DavyHollow

like

animal babies!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE
getting lots of doelings


----------



## DavyHollow

LOVE

sunny weather


----------



## Frosty1

Like if it's not too hot lol 

Dappled Horses... :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love
banding the boys


----------



## thegoatgirl

Hate. :sigh: 

Blue Roan Arabians!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
palomino colored horses


----------



## thegoatgirl

LOVE, LOVE, LOOOOVVEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

White horses.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

As long as they have dark around their eyes/noses
Bay colored horses


----------



## Frosty1

Love :drool:

Grey horses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
soild black horses


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

School.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
polled goats


----------



## thegoatgirl

Udders w/PERFECT attachments!! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

preggy goats!


----------



## thegoatgirl

KIDS!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
chicks


----------



## DavyHollow

assuming you mean chicks as in baby chickens, then LIKE lol

Alpines!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Milk.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

If you mean goats milk, yuck!
cheese


----------



## thegoatgirl

YUM!!!! :drool: 

Cheese cake. :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:drool: :drool: LOVE!
apple pie


----------



## thegoatgirl

LOOOOOVVEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 


Doughnuts. :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love :drool:
blueberry muffins


----------



## thegoatgirl

:drool: 


Cup cakes. :drool: :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love
cream puff cake :drool:


----------



## thegoatgirl

YUM YUM YUUUMMM!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool: 

Angel food cake. :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
peanut butter cookies :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like You guys are making me hungry!

Coffee


----------



## RMADairyGoats

GROSS!!!!!!
tea


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like coffee but yep LOVE tea!

coffee cake! :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUM!
chocolate chips


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike (unless in a cookie!) 

peaches


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 
dislike
oranges


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

dislike

apples


----------



## thegoatgirl

Like.

cookies.


----------



## mmiller

If oatmeal like.

Muck boots


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

goat shows


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
winning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE

cats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
pigs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ug! DISLIKE!

cows


----------



## thegoatgirl

HAAAATTEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: 


Sheep.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike they are kinda stupid if you ask me....

goats


----------



## thegoatgirl

:shocked: LOOOVE of COURSE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alpines.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
I'm not a huge fan of big goats (unles it is a LaMancha!) but Alpines arn't bad!

ND's


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't like big goats???!!!! :shocked: 
LOVE!
Nubian


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike 

Toggs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Oberhasli


----------



## rosti

In the middle.



Icelandic horses


----------



## thegoatgirl

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVEEE!!!!!!!!!


Kikos.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Nigora (Nigerian X angora)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

pygmy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Boer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

bucks


----------



## thegoatgirl

LIKE!!  I'm getting a new buck VERY soon, and I'm VEERRRY excited!!! :greengrin: :greengrin: 

Does.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
wethers


----------



## milkmaid

LOVE! That's my wether in my avatar - he thinks he's Supergoat! 

Trimming hooves


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
shots


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dislike!

tattooing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
selling goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends on the goat.....

buying goats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!!!!
Keeping kids


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love!

TGS


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE LOVE LOVE!
waiting on does to kid


----------



## DavyHollow

:lovey: LOVE :lovey:

Kidding Season


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVES!

Breeding season


----------



## mmiller

like ( cause if everything goes well should have kidding season in 5 months :leap: )

Feeding hay


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
show season


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!

graining


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
milking


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!

clipping


----------



## thegoatgirl

LOOOOOVVEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Showing new goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

showing Jr. does


----------



## DavyHollow

Like

Showing kids!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ummm...Sometimes :laugh:
Showing SR does


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^lol!
like
showing bucks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like as long as they don't pee on their legs before we go in 
showing dogs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no clue never done it....

showing horses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
Showing rabbits


----------



## DavyHollow

dislike 
I was a runner so I got the rabbits from their cages, and by the end I had so many scratches up and down my forearms i looked suicidal. Of course I had the breed whose nails shouldn't be clipped lol

on a happier note:
Surprises


----------



## milkmaid

Like if it's a good surprise, dislike if it's not!

Photography


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
kidding cams


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Fireworks.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
parties


----------



## KW Farms

Kinda like.

BBQs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
food


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love! LOL!

candy


----------



## Goat Lover 98

love!

bottle feeding


----------



## KW Farms

Dislike.

Dam raising.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hate
CAE prevention


----------



## Goat Lover 98

never had to do it (at least not heat treating colostrum, if that's what you mean)

Lamanchas


----------



## thegoatgirl

H-A-T-E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alpines


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You don't like LaManchas????? OMG :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 

LOVE
dairy goats


----------



## thegoatgirl

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Meat goats.


----------



## DavyHollow

Like

Sleeping!


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Swimming.


----------



## DavyHollow

Like.

Hiking


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
going for walks with the goaties


----------



## toth boer goats

Like 

my boers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!!!! 
My Nigerians


----------



## KW Farms

Love!

Rodeos


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

hunter/jumper shows


----------



## RMADairyGoats

never been to one
Horses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE

equetion classes ( i like 'em as long as there is no pattern  )


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
math


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

H-A-T-E!!!!!


english


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's okay
Science


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends wht I am learning about....

spelling


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Actually, I LOVE it!
school


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DISLIKE! LOL!

goat chores I <3 them!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
Scooping poop


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends..... what did it come from?????

TGS :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I dunno 
LOVVVEEEE!!
The game room


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

the waiting room


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE
the birth announcements room


----------



## .:Linz:.

Like! 

Sleeping - zzzzzzz


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
goat pens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!
fencing that is on sale!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE!!!!!
Guard dogs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like an LGD?

like!

donkeys


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes 
like
Bees


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

cake


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Nigerians


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE

lamanchas


----------



## milkmaid

Like!

Keeping records


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Of what?


----------



## milkmaid

Goat journal and finance records. :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well I don't have finance records (I'm 13) but I do like keeping goat records 
kidding season


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^lol!

LOVE

goats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOOOVVVEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
milk


----------



## milkmaid

Is it really necessary to answer that one? LOVE of course!  

Dogs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
wethers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

bucks


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Butterflies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like 

bees


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
honey


----------



## DavyHollow

like. .. ish lol

Spring!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE!
winter


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

fall


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
summer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!

show season


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVEEE!!!!
Winning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE

kidding


----------



## KW Farms

Like!

Pickup trucks.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
cars


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

go carts


----------



## KW Farms

Dislike. 

Snakes.


----------



## Goat Lover 98

like

horseback riding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
running


----------



## KW Farms

Dislike.

Camping.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
sleeping outside with the goaties


----------



## thegoatgirl

LOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sleeping with a chicken.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like :laugh:
watching live kidding cams


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!!!

driving horses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Halter horses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

jumping horses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
flying in an airplane


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

train rides


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
long car rides


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sometimes.....

boats rides


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
fishing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

hunting


----------



## RMADairyGoats

never done it
roping cattle


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

neither have I

never done that! lol!

cattle branding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

never done that either!
Milking time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

neither have I lol!

LOVE!

feeding your goaties!


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Suffolk sheep.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't really like sheep

do you like tattooing your goats


----------



## KW Farms

Dislike.

Solid gold goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

they are OK

black and white goats


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Watching movies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

bucks? LOL! Sorry!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Kinda like :laugh:
watching American Idol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

The voice?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Never watched that
Glee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Never watched it

4th of july


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
The movie My Babysitter's a Vampire (LOVED that)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike..... but i only saw a bit of it

Justin Beiber *YUCK*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
LIKE 
Tyler Swift


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ewwww!!! LOL!

LIKE!!

Star Wars


----------



## mmiller

Hate an I have never watch one movie.

Breaking a horse?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Jay-Z


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

Ridding a crazy horse.... now THAT is fun! LOL!


----------



## mmiller

Crazy as in no brakes DISLIKE very much.

Traveling?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! oh come on it is so much fun! LOL!

sorta like

Plane rides


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Tim McGraw


----------



## mmiller

Dislike (I like the ground lol)

Being at work?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Katy Perry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

Lady Gaga


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Rihanna


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

Toby Mac


----------



## mmiller

Dislike 

Keth Urban


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

Casting Crowns


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DISLIKE RIHANNA :shocked: :laugh:
dislike
Trey Sonz


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well you dislike wattles! LOL!

no clue who that is....

Third Day


----------



## mmiller

I should say I'm not big on that kind of music :hug: 
Trey Sonz don't know who that is :shrug: 

mercy me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like Third Day either! I was just at a loss.....

Like

Sanctus Real


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I dunno who that is either :shrug:
Black Eyed Peas


----------



## mmiller

We are going so fast I can't get a type in edge wise :ROFL: 

Third Day Love.


Mendesa (spelling??)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL
I like some of her songs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I know!!! 
I don't know that one either!!!
Beyonce


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Wait!

Super Chic[k]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

Air1


----------



## mmiller

So So again not into that kind of music.

Tornados.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I only like some of the songs they play on there.....

DISLIKE

Rain


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
snow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

wind


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DISLIKE!!!!!!
sand storms


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

sweating


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
swimming


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

tanning


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
running


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

food!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
junk food


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love! 

candy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I gotta go feed babies  
like
cake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are calling "COME FEED ME!!!!!!" lol

like

soda


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep, they were hungry lil' things!
like
Mountain Dew


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LOVE!

Pepsi


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I know, Mountain Dew is the BESTTT!!!!
LOVE
Coke


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it is!!!!

dislike

Dr Pepper


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
grape juice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

apple juice


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
strawberries


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

pears


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUCK!
carrots


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

peas


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
steak


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE

Bacon Cheese Burgers  :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!!!
onions (YUCK)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YUCK is right!

Peppers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUCKKK!!!!
Olives


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YUM! (well black olives)

goat cheese YUM!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I LOVE black olives!!!!
LOVE!
Goat milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

cows milk


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
foals


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

goatlings


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE!
yearlings


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

old goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
preggy goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

dry does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Kids


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like 

bucks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
wethers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

nubians


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
horns


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

polled


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
wattles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

blue eyes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
gold goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

white goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
flashy black/white goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike I dont like B&W

Gold & white


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't like it either 

like
buckskin with white


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

moonspots


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Livestock auctions.


----------



## Goat Lover 98

dislike

showing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

movies


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Love!

cou clair goats


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Plastic chain collars.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

leather collars


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
bells


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!!

M&M's


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
fudge :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE

ice cream


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like
kittens


----------



## Goat Lover 98

like

Toggenburgs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
mixed breed goats


----------



## DDFN

Dislike = Ticks!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh:
Toddlers and Tairas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sometimes like lol!

19 kids and counting! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never seen it

DC Cupcakes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

kinda like
Intervention (LOVE that show)


----------



## Goat Lover 98

never seen it

Narnia


----------



## RMADairyGoats

never watched it
The Twilight Saga


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You have never seen Narnia!?!?

DISLIKE!!!

goats?


----------



## Goat Lover 98

You've gotta be kidding... :wink: 

wood shavings for bedding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no I like Narnia! not twilight!

like 

starw bedding


----------



## Goat Lover 98

I know lol I meant about goats :ROFL:


----------



## Goat Lover 98

dislike

herbal dewormer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! lol! hehe!


----------



## Goat Lover 98

sorry about that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it's fine! it takes me a min. to get some things lol! I'm a little 'slow' 

dislike 

hoof trimming


----------



## Goat Lover 98

well...depends on the goat

blood drawing (I think I already know the answer )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I have never done it..... we hope to test our girls soon but as of yet have never drawn blood.... but I hate giving shots! My mom does that! I tried and freaked out! LOL!

body clipping!


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Yeah, it can be hard. I did it for my first time this year, all by myself. Quite proud 

like!

white goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You should be! I know I won't be doing it! LOL!

like

wattles!?!?!


----------



## Goat Lover 98

like, but never had them

bottle raising


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

dam raising


----------



## Goat Lover 98

dislike

sugar snap peas (I'm eating one right now)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

carrots


----------



## Goat Lover 98

like

tattooing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

showing


----------



## Goat Lover 98

never done it  but I think I'd like it if I did

Saanens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like just wish they had some color! 

Nubians


----------



## Goat Lover 98

yeah, but their personalities make up for that

like

mutts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

Nigerian Dwarfs!!


----------



## Goat Lover 98

LOVE, LOVE, LOOOOOOVE!!!

Toggenburgs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!

like

Sables


----------



## Goat Lover 98

like

alaskan malamutes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

don't know

Husky


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Love! They're pretty much the same as Malamutes.

cooking


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I thought so but I don't know too much about dog breeds...

like fish


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
sharks


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

The zoo.


----------



## DavyHollow

love

animals


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LLLLOOOOVVVVEEE!
baby animals


----------



## KW Farms

Love! 

Pizza.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

love
pasta


----------



## Goat Lover 98

like

Irish Draft horses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
websites


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!

dogs

p.s. like what you did to your site! Looks great!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Thanks! My Mom did it the other day 

kinda like
cats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your welcome! It looks really nice, I really like the Mt. pic that says Sr., Jr. does and bucks!

depends on the cat

frogs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I like those too  

Dislike
toads


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

lizards


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE!
Snakes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

really?!?! gross!

DISLIKE!

snails


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What??? Snakes are SOOOOOOOO cool! I wish I had one 
dislike
worms


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is so gross! 

they used to not bother me but I had an experience with maggots one time and now I can't touch them! LOL!

Star wars


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
chickens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a fan of 'em

ducks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Really? I LOOOOVVEE chickens!
like
geese


----------



## KW Farms

Dislike.

Zebras.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
elk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

elk like alive or elk meat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Either one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well like cause I think they are pretty never tasted one though....

moose meat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

never had it :shrug:
Alpines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

me either

like

Toggs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Nubians


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

sables


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Saanens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

pygmy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Show goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

mix bred goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
LaManchas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorry!

crazy goats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike!
Goats that throw a fit in the showring


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike (that will be Love Bug!)

goats that scream like your killing them when you lead them? (again... Love Bug!)


----------



## VincekFarm

dislike :laugh: 

Does that throw you a HUGE single buckling when your expecting at least quads from her gigantic tummy. :hair:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dislike! I had one do that this year :hair:
single kids


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a big fan LOL!

quads


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
triplets


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

quints


----------



## RMADairyGoats

never had them, but I would probably like it 
twins


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

TGS LOL! runing out of things to ask!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
the game room


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LLLOOOOOVVVVVEEEEE!!!!!!

your goats! Cause I know how you can't stand them!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! LLOOOVVVEEE!
Your goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LLLLLLOOOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They is my bbys!
CAE testing (sorry random)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like as long as they're neg 
CL testing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!
dislike I don't do blood! LOL!

4th of july


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!!!
like 
Christmas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

Valentines day


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Easter


----------



## milkmaid

Like!

a good joke


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE!
laughing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like
toads


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUCK! 
bugs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nasty!

stars


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
The Twilight Saga


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

taylor swift!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:shocked: :shocked:
I like her as a person, but I'm not a real big fan of her music
Usher


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

candy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
cake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like
chocolate


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
blueberry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I only like wild blueberries

strawberries


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUCK!
Justin Bieber


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NASTY!

Dragonfly Farm goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Did you hear that him and Taylor Swift are starting to date?  LOL!
LOVE!
Rosasharn goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are?? What happened to Selena Gomez? I don't stay UTD on that sorta stuff.....

LOVE 

Fairlea Farm


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yep, I heard it on my radio the other day  Not sure what happened to Selena..
LLOOOVVVEEE!!!!
Adele


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hmm.... interesting....
like 
bingo


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't really know, I've not played it in a LONG time 
Enrique Iglesias


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! I was playing 'goat bingo' at 4-H 

no clue who that is....

ice


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WHAT???? I can't believe you don't know who he is! :shocked: :laugh:
like
water


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

like
coffee


----------



## RMADairyGoats

GROSS!!!!!!!!
hot dogs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it is nasty! but I do like coffee coolattas from D'nD

sorta like

hamburgers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE! 
french fries


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

tater tots!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUUUMMMM!!!!!!!!
donuts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yummy!

bagels


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUM!
Cream cheese


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOOOVVVEEE!!!!

butter


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
milk shakes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

soda


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Mountain dew


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!

pepsie


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Dr. Pepper


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!

french toast


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
sugar


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!!! hehe!

blue eyes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
brown eyes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like don't love lol!

polled goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
goats with bad udders


----------



## KW Farms

Dislike.

Dappled Boers.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
painted boers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

solid boers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Boer babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!

their floppy ears!


----------



## mmiller

Like
The longer the better.

Tradional boers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

NDs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!
Fiber goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
like

goat meat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOOVE!
Goat milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goat cheese! YUM!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
goat milkshakes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never had one.....

goat ice cream


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUM!
plastic chain collars


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

leather collars


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Really? I love them!
like
show collars


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

they just seem a bit to big and clunky for me....

Like a chain?

like

clipping goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes, the kind of chain you show them in 
LOVE!!!!
trimming hooves


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is what I thought 

like if the goat will stand for me LOL!

showing!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
Winning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE

RGCH


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
GRCH


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

BOB


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
BIS


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

ARMCH


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
music


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends

reading


----------



## RMADairyGoats

sometimes like
math


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HATE!

science


----------



## RMADairyGoats

H-A-T-E!
history


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
hate!
birds


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
CAE prevention


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like..... sorta....

food


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Human food or goat food?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

human food.... unless you like goat food!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope, I don't eat goat food :laugh: YUCK!
like
water


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! good!

Like

dirt


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
sand


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

beach


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
hurricanes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

gross really? I hate the beach!

dislike!

tornados


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I've never been, but it's pretty 

dislike!!!
hail storms


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ya it's pretty but I can't stand it! LOL!

dislike

lighting


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like, it's cool to watch 
thunder


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like as long as it doesn't wake me up at night!

bears


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
dislike
lions


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

splinters....


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Really?? I love lions, they're beautiful!
DISLIKE!!!!!
eating out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't mind them too much....

like 

pizza


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm not a huge fan, unless it's from Domino's! That's the only pizza I really like.
Mcdonalds


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Domino's has REALLY good pizza! YUM!!!!

like

Burger King


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I know! LOVE it!
like
Pickle juice (That's the best stuff in the whole world! Everytime I hear the word my mouth waters!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oh thats gross! LOL!


dill pickle chips SO good!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! I would rather drink pickle juice than mountain dew  LOOOOVVEEEE it!!!!
like
Fritos


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is just wrong! LOL!

Like
Nachos


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!! I'm strange!
dislike
salsa


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! who isn't!?

dislike

tacos


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!
dislike
fruit


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends on the fruit 

veggies


----------



## RMADairyGoats

depends
breakfast


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!! As long as it doesn't contain GM! LOL!

Lunch


----------



## moyersfarm

like

zombie attack preparation?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! I agree with you 100% there 
LOVE!
Dinner


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

love!

Snacks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love!!!!!!
CAE + goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DISLIKE

CL+ goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DISLIKE!!
sick goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dislike!

Wind


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HATE!!!!!!
Snow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! 

Hate!

Rain


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE! We need it right now!
sleet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Really we have to much feel free to take some!
Dislike

Slush


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Please send it this way!
dislike
being cold


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Wish I could! We have more coming! Yuck! 

Dislike
Being hot


----------



## RMADairyGoats

If I've learned one thing about living in CO, you should NEVER complain about rain!
dislike
being warm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Well I complain about it here in NH!

Like

Pools


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!
like
swimming


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like
Hot tubs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE!
cold water when you're taking a shower


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dislike

Someone dumping a bucket of ice on you when your in the shower!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HATE!!!!! My dad did that once, I was NOT in a good mood and gave him the evil eye all day!
bucks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol same here!!! 

Like! 

Preg. Does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
contractions


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um don't know.... never had one   LOL!

barns


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Me either, but I hear they HURT!
like
pens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

like

trees


----------



## ThreeHavens

Like!

The ocean.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

it's okay (I've only seen it in pics though)
mountains


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Its ICKY LOL!

like

Valley


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
dust storms


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

hail


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
rain


----------



## peggy

Like, we need it for all our beautiful plants to grow.

misquitoes, public enemy no. #1 in the summer......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HATE!!!

frogs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
leeches


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike!

dragonflies


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like 
bugs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a big fan of 'em! LOL!

worms


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUCK!
Miller moths


----------



## KW Farms

Dislike.

John Deere


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Bobcats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

they're ok....

Mt. lions


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like, as long as they don't bother anyone 
bears


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

Same as U said bout the big cats

wild dogs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like, they're pretty 
hyenas


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Like

Manatees


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Shrimp


----------



## Goat Lover 98

like

sharks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
dolphins


----------



## Goat Lover 98

LOVE!!!

Armadillos


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like 
deer


----------



## Goat Lover 98

like

pangolins


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Polar Bears


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um... IDK LOL!

black bears


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're okay
Do you listen to country music?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wrong game  lol!

but like! 

talk shows


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oops!    
Depends on what they're talking about 
the radio


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends on the station...

cookouts


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
BBQ's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

BBQ Ribs :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUM!!!!!
steak


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!!!

hamburgers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
French Fries


----------



## KW Farms

Like!

Lime green


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

neon colors


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're okay 
bright colors


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They're awesome! LOL!

like

pigs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
dislike, but fresh bacon is :drool:
cows


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes it is!!! :drool:

like. I want one! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're okay, I think they taste better than they look 
Big goats


----------



## coltrule

Like!!!! 

mini goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE!
mixed breed goats


----------



## coltrule

like sorta lol

goat soap


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE!
Goat cheese


----------



## coltrule

never had it 

black goat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike 

gold goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^I'm telling Georgia you said that!!! 
like
buckskins


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! She already know I don't like her, I told her this morning! LOL! JK!

sorta like....

Swiss


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
dislike
cou blancs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DISLIKE!?!?!? 

like!

chamoisee


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
LIKE!
Chamoisee with white overlay


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

as long as it's no to extecnive...

light buckskin


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE!
roans


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!

creams?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
moonspots


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like!!! 

WATTLES!?!?!?!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
blue eyes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!!!

brown eyes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
bucks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!!! lol!

does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
kidlets


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!!!

nail polish


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep! but I only have one hand done right now! LOL! I can't do the other one myself! LOL!'

hair spray


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
fake hair


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

curling irons


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike!
lip stick


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

dislike! I sometimes use a little lip gloss but thats it!

you?


----------



## coltrule

BIG DISLIKE :shocked: yes i'm a weird 16 year old...

Flip flops?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
High heels


----------



## coltrule

another BIG dislike,inless its the heel on the cowboy boots,,

sandals?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! same here! I guess I'm a weird 17 yr old! LOL! lip gloss is as far as I go! and maybe a bit of mascara.....


like

dressy shoes


----------



## coltrule

dislike LOL and ya well.. I don't even dress up lol no makeup , my hair is just in a pony tail most of the time LOL i'm a tomboy hehe

siberian husky?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! same here pretty much! I do 'dress up' a TINY bit for church but thats it! LOL!

like

golden retrievers


----------



## coltrule

like (and cool, its hard to find people my age that aren't super girly hehe)

sheep?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha! IO know what you mean! all they talk about is boys! Ug! I say let's talk about bucks! LOL!

dislike

birds


----------



## coltrule

haha yes I agree, I think people see me as the crazy goat girl hehe LOL

like.

turkeys?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

like 

ducks


----------



## coltrule

like haha. 

nubians?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a huge fan

LaManchas?


----------



## coltrule

in the middle, I don't really like the no ear thing haha

Spanish goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

umm... there ok....

fiber goats


----------



## coltrule

I guess like, i've never seen one..

round bales of hay?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

alfalfa hay!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
grass hay


----------



## coltrule

like

sweet feed?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
beat pulp


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WANT!!! LOL! 

alfalfa pellets


----------



## coltrule

like,but don't need right now LOL

Nutri drench?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

nutri-system?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Like, I guess 
Weight watchers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

um I think the weight watchers food is rather gross! LOL!

Jenny Craig?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Never had it 
Umm..I guess I like it!
dieting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! my aunt buys it  yuck!!

dislike! LOL! Not that I ever have LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
I never have either, but I don't think it would be fun 
junk food


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I don't think so either!

LIKE!!

smart food popcorn


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
lunch


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!

pizza


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
ramen noodles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like!

fish


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm eating ramen right now 
Like
rabbits


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

as pets or meat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I dunno, anything


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

like

beets


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
peas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

carrots


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
apples


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like 

pears


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Peachs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!

watermelon


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!!!!
ovacoto


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GROSSS!

star gazing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I agree!!!
like
sleeping outside


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like as long as i have a tent! lol!

snow


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
It's okay, as long as it just comes straight down 
blizzards


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

pouring rain


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE! BTW your package arrived, a HUGE rain storm, but I guess you got the address wrong, we missed it by only miles!!!
hail


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! sorry! stupid label printer thingy! LOL! it has been doing ALOT of raining here! and it's gonna rain ALL week too! 

dislike

sleet


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Enjoy the rain, we have not gotten any since your last package!
it's okay
cold


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! well my back yard is a pond! LOL!

dislike

hot


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Our backyard is a sandbox 
dislike
warm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey if we put 'em together we can have a beach! LOL!

like

being sick


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!!! Yep 
HATE!!!!!
the flu


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe!

HATE!

chicken pox


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Never had it, but don't think it's fun at all!
a cold


----------



## coltrule

DISLIKE lol

sun burn.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hate!

singing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well I like music, but I'm a horrible singer!
acting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I am not a good singer! LOL!

DISLIKE!!

puppets


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
Don't really care for them..
milking


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me either!

love!

hay in your hair


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dunno if I like it, but it's kinda a part of life here sooo....
goat treats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I tell my mom Who needs hair things when you got hay! 

to eat? dislike LOL!

horse treats (those tast groos too!  )


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I agree  I always have hay in my hair!
No, I meant to feed to the goats 
I like to give them to the horses, but they're GROSS to eat! I tried one once, YUCK!
Dog treats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I thought so but had to be sure! 

LOL! yah they are! they smell good though! 

um for the dog yes... lol! but the beggin strips do smell REALLY good! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yeah, horse treats smell super good!
cat treats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! um the cats like 'em... I think they smell gross! and They make your hands slimy! 

pet fish


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Umm..Don't dislike them, but they're kinda boring 
whales


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yah they are... but they are pretty!

like

whale watches


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Indeed 
like
sea world


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never been

disney world


----------



## RMADairyGoats

never been either
reading


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

tweety!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! like! Your pants are cute 
Hello Kitty


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha! I know! 

lol! like

sonowmen


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
Monkeys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

bears


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
big cats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kinda like

Lizards


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
snakes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

big dislike!


----------



## Red Maple Farm

LIKE

smell of bucks


----------



## meluvgoats

Dislike

flying squirrels


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ummm not sure...


chipmunks


----------



## meluvgoats

Like 

Decorating your goats shed/shelter


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
pink


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um.... not a big fan LOL!

blue


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
yellow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

its ok..

orange


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HATE!!
black


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

it is ok..

green


----------



## coltrule

Like.

Red


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

purple


----------



## milkmaid

Like

Studying genetics


----------



## meluvgoats

Sort of like

playing with your goat kids


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!

kidding out your does


----------



## milkmaid

Should I say like or dislike? LOL! It can be so hectic, but yes, LIKE!

The Does' Code of Honor


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

like
goat websites


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like
goat shopping


----------



## milkmaid

LIKE!

Being busy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
sleeping in


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE! LOL!

going to sleep


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
waking up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike LOL!

sleeping outside


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
not being able to fall asleep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hate!

sleeping in


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
showing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LOVE!

winning


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
Best in Show


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love 

BOB


----------



## RMADairyGoats

love
BU


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!

GCH


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
milking stars


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!

AR


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
LA


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!

Nat. shows


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE! OMG I'm sooooo excited to go!
local shows


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you better take LOTS of pics little missy! LOL!

love

out of state shows


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I will! 
LOVE!
4H Shows


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good! LOL!
love 

meat goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
fiber goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

dairy goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVELOVELOVE!!!!!!
Flat screen TV


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

like

wii


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Never had it...
iPods


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

PC lol!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
Like! I wouldn't be able to talk to you without it 
phones


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! ture that!

like sometimes LOL!

goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
meat goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! How did I know?! LOL!!!!

um sorta like

clipping


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Cuz you're brilliant  LOL!
LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
milking


----------



## coltrule

LOVE!!!!!

Trimming hooves?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lost Prairie said:


> Cuz you're brilliant  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why thank you! 



coltrule said:


> LOVE!!!!!
> 
> Trimming hooves?


depends on the goat

tattooing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
dislike
shots


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike!

disbudding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike!
worming


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't love it... but don't mind it

clipping ( i know the answer!)


----------



## coltrule

dislike LOL

goat collars?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Really!? I LOVE it!!

like

horned goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I know! It's the BEST!!!!!!!!!!
dislike
Africa


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um IDK never been! LOL!

star wars


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
dislike
The Hobbit (UGGG I hate that brook)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like The Lord Of The Rings? then dislike.... the movies aren't too bad though...

legos


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, OMG my mom made me read it for school and it was HORRIBLE!!!!!!!
dislike
stuffed animals


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yah... my mom was gonna make me read The Chronicles Of Narnia books.... until after reading one chapter I couldn't tell her what I read 

sorta like

fluffy pillows


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I hate that kinda stuff 
Umm..they're alright.
barbie dolls


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yah me too!

hate! LOL!

Bratz dolls


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
HATE!
Polly Pockets


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HATE! 

Those Loving Family or what ever they are.... Or are they sweet streets.... IDK...


----------



## meluvgoats

Dislike

Sylvanian families


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never heard of it....

bucks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like, but only in spring/summer 
baby goaties


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! so you don't want any bby goats?!

LOVE!

kidding season


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
LIKE!
Show season


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

spring time (clipping season! LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
LLLOOOOVVVVVEEEEEEE!
collars


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha!

like 

show chains


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
cat collars


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

my cats know how to get them off.. so dislike! LOL!

dog collars


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
ID tags


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

fireworks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
lighting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it's pretty....

thunder


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
heavy rain


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike! I hate rain! it is FINALY sunny here!

snow


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
wind


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

tornados


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
sand


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it's ok

dust


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's horrible!
dislike
green grass


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!

hail


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
baseball sized hail


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol dislike 

cheese


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a fan

candy


----------



## caprine crazy

like 

trimming hooves


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like 
walking


----------



## caprine crazy

like

Nubians


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Nigerians


----------



## meluvgoats

Like

Togg


----------



## caprine crazy

like

Fainting Goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Boer goats


----------



## meluvgoats

Like

oberhasli


----------



## caprine crazy

LOVE!!!! lol 

San Clemente


----------



## meluvgoats

.... I dunno

Looking after goat kids


----------



## caprine crazy

like 

showing goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LLLOOOOOOVVVVEEEE!!!!!!!!
bottle feeding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta like

showing horses


----------



## caprine crazy

Um...I've never showed horses......

waiting on a doe to kid


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike! The wait is just too long!
Newborn baby goats


----------



## caprine crazy

Ik! It like takes 4ever!
LOVE newborns! They're so CUTE!

milking a doe w/ small teats (i think we all know the answer to this one)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Dislike!
Milking machines


----------



## caprine crazy

like 
horns


----------



## caprine crazy

like 
horns


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
ear tags


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

polled goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
good udders


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!

dairy character


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
body capacity


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

good feet and legs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
lots of length and levelness over the topline


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!

depth


----------



## RMADairyGoats

love
a pretty face


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like

flashy colors


----------



## RMADairyGoats

mega dislike!
wattles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LOVE!!

moonspots


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
buckskin with white


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

chammie


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
cats


----------



## caprine crazy

like
black and tan


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
unregistered goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

registered goats


----------



## caprine crazy

LOVE!!

recorded grades


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
LaMancha/Nubian crosses


----------



## caprine crazy

dislike! sorry...there's just something about those ears that I don't like.

Nubian/Boer crosses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I think they're adorable 
like
Mini LaManchas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like! My 2 fave breeds crossed together!

NDs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
LOVE!!!!!!!
goat ice cream


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never had it but I want to make some!

goat cheese :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
Goat meat :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never tried that either.... but I would if I didn't know the goat LOL!

Goat milk


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
GROSSSSSSSS!!!!!!
stinky stuff


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike!

skunks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

they're kinda cute babies, but overall dislike.
Usher (I'm listing to one of his songs on the radio right now)


----------



## meluvgoats

He's alright...

Justin Bieber (dislike for me!!!)


----------



## caprine crazy

DISLIKE! HATE!

Jason Aldean


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like (and dislike for JB too!)

Taylor Swift


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why?! JB is :drool: LOL!
dislike
Ke$ha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YUCK! LOL! 

dislike 

Royal Tailor


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
dislike
The song Talk That Talk by Rihanna and Jay-Z


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dislike!? 

never heard it

News Boys


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't really like that kind of music 
Don't know what that is??
Beyonce


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like RT they are awesome!
News Boys are another Christian group sorta like RT just not as 'rapy' LOL!

I like 2 of her songs! LOL!

Adel (sp)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Which two?  I like "Halo", "Single Ladies" and many others 
like
Bruno Mars


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I yah those two and Iriplaceable so that is 3... LOL!

like

Train


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh I like that one too 
like
Jonas Brothers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike! Thought Nick is cute 

One Direction


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I liked Joe 
like
Jennifer Lopez


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Joe is a big fat jerk!

dislike 

Jamie Grace


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why?! I've never heard him do anything???
Really?! I like Jennifer Lopez 
Dunno who that is...
Demi Lovato


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He was a major jerk to Demi, Miley, and Taylor! 
yah.. not into that kinda music...

She is awesome!

like

Miley Cyrus


----------



## caprine crazy

eh...not really a fan of her.

Casting Crowns


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me either! 

Love!!!

Britt Nicole


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't like Miley either..She was an AWFUL actress!!!!
Dunno who that is...
Katy Perry


----------



## caprine crazy

Like!
Luke Bryan


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dunno who that is...
Jay-Z


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike 

The Band Perry


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I like one of their songs..
Kanye West


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

witch one? I like them!

dislike 

Keith Urban


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I like If I Die Young 
dunno who that is either..
Nicki Minaj


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is my fave!

don't know who that is

Carrie Underwood


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Don't really care for her...
Alen Jackson sick


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Don't really care for her...
Alen Jackson (  )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I used to like her but not so much anymore...

like! LOL!

Tim McGraw


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeah she doesn't do anything for me..
Really you like him!? GROSS!!!!
umm...I dunno..He's alright.

Tayor Swift


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yes I do! I like country a LOT!

like!

Rianha(sp)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
LLLLLOOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEEEEE her!!!!! She's the bomb! I listen to her CD everynight! LOL!

RT


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LIKE LIKE LIKE!!!!!

LOL! 

'Cam'


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! LIKE, LIKE, and more LIKE!
Jason Derulo


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!

don't know who that is...

Tim Hawkins


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dunno who that is...
Lady Gaga


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh you have to look him up on You Tube!!! LOL! he is SO funny! 

DISLIKE!

pictures


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Why?! She's a great singer, but I little :crazy:
LOVE!!!!!!
camras


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not my cup o' tea....

LOVE!

soda


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
LIKE!
soup


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

garlic bread


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
french fries


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!


----------



## caprine crazy

my goat loves McDonald's french fries!

chocolate shake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

like

Toby Mac


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Calvin Harris


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

really? he is rappy!

don't know who that is...

music


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And you like that?!

I don't like Calvin Harris much either. He has one good song, but that's it.

LIKE!
Carly Rae Jepson


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! not all his songs are.... and my friend likes him so he's kinda grown on me... LOL! at least his catchy songs!LOL!

I like Call me Maybe but that's all I know by her

Kellie Pickler


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
dislike
Reba Mcentire


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like

Tom Flash and the Lighting Band


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dunno who that is...
Flo rida


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! give you a hint R & T 

dislike

talk shows


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Oh, yeah I forgot! I knew it was lighting something! Ok than I do know who it is and I like it 
depends on what they're talking about

Gotye


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

like a goatee?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, it's a band


----------



## caprine crazy

dislike
Coldplay


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're okay...
Sean Kingston


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

don't know him....

TGS


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! LOVE!
bad words


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hate!

bucks!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
They're okay when they're not in rut.
wethers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

um... sorta

does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love!

bottle babies ( i know the answer!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LLOOVVVVEEEEE!!!!!
dam raised babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! how did I know!?

love!

candy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You know me well I guess 
LOVE!
donuts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I guess I do!

LOVE

coffee


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
YUCK!!!! 
beer LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree!

NASTY!!! (not that I would know! But is smells real gross!  )

you? LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
GROOSSSSSSSSSSS  (I had it once, but it was only because my dad had a little in a cup and I thought it was pepsi...BIG mistake!)


----------



## caprine crazy

ICK!!
pet goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What do you mean by pets? Like pet quality or sweet/friendy?


----------



## caprine crazy

I mean like keeping your goats as pets. Like you don't breed them for show or milk you just have them as family pets.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OK  
Dislike, I prefer to show/breed 

Show quality goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOOOVVEE!!!! 

brood does


----------



## caprine crazy

like
Clydesdales


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like 

Morgans


----------



## caprine crazy

like
Appaloosa


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE!
bay


----------



## meluvgoats

Depends... I like light bay but not dark.
Like

Palomino


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's okay...

Carmello (sp)


----------



## caprine crazy

like
brindle


----------



## meluvgoats

Dislike

Flaxen chestnut


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Pot belly pigs.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're cute babies, but when they grow up I don't really like them.
Donkeys


----------



## caprine crazy

LOVE!
Llamas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

alpacas


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
ducks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

chickens


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!!!!!
cats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like 

dogs


----------



## caprine crazy

like

miniature herefords


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LIKE!

cows <3


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
sheep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shocked: LOL!

dislike

bucks!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Icky, they stink!
like
wethers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want one! they are so pretty and elegant!

sorta like

dam raised kids


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Elegant?! Really???!
dislike
bottle raised kids


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yes! elegant! 

Then I guess you don't like Brookie 

sorta.... they are a pain with a capital P!

fish


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Man, you do need glasses! 
LOL! 
Then I guess you don't like Sydney, Yoda, Peach, Mabel, Talker, Cracker, Rinky, Headliner and Pilot 

They're okay.
Sharks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! RUDE! hehe! hey you like snakes and I like cows! lol!

LOL! Well..... see THOSE are the ones I like  LOL!

dislike 

dolphins


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!! 
LOL!!!!! :ROFL: I forgot Vanessa, she was bottle raised too! 

like
patrick star


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I thought someone was missing from that list! hehe!

like from spongebob? sorta like

Sandy the Squirrel


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! 
Yes

like
Mr. Krabs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

he is weird!

squidward (sp)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Agreed!
dislike (he's too grumpy!)
plankton


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

Like! I know he's the bad guy and all but he is so cute LOL!

Krabby Patty


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! He is!
Never had one 
The secret formula


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Really?! the gummy ones are really good!  LOL!

LOL! well not sure never seen it 

Pearl


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!
like
Hannah Montana


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ICK! lol!

jackson


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I know! That was a horrible show!
He was okay....
Robbie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep..

like he is funny!

Rico


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Lilly


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

oliver


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
The star herself, Miley


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

the body guard lady... whats her name?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Agreed!
Roxie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
YES! Roxie!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
She's alright..
What was Jaskson's GF's name? Sienna?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have no clue.... I can't remember...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OK I guess we'll skip that 
Super mario brothers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

like

Yoshie!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike!
LaManchas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shocked: what!? lol!

love!

toads


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
dislike!
frogs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike!

salamanders


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
leeches


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Big dislike! they scare me! LOL!

fruit


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
veggies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like some

fish


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
the beach


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

parties


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Mega dislike!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

same! LOL!

peaches


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
dislike (unless you're talking about my goat Peach) 
Brookie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LOVE!!!!

Talker


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!
GA


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

um.... well I'm gonna say like only cause if she sees this she might get mad LOL!

Mazie


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!
LOVE!
Lovey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like her NOT her Aditude!!

Dinky


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
Puff


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like 

Yoda


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Mazie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

Sydney


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!
Levi


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The little guy is kinda growing on me... LOL!

Lilly


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
GA's girl (don't remember what her name was)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Leah, like but the same as Lovey

Talker


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Beyond LOVE!
Levi Jr.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Love my little boy!

Jerry


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
Peanut


----------



## meluvgoats

Like 
Vanessa


----------



## RMADairyGoats

She's a brat but I think she's just beautiful, so like 
Bella


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lost Prairie said:


> LOVE!
> Peanut


LIKE!!!!! and I LOVE his wattles! 



Lost Prairie said:


> She's a brat but I think she's just beautiful, so like
> Bella


IDK who that is....


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Meluvgoats has a doe named Bella  That's who I was talking about 
bucks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh!

LOVE!

does?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

clipping


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!!
Hoof trimming


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

like unless I'm doin Lovey!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
shots


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um... not a fan... LOL!

do you like tattooing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No
Do you take your goaties for walks?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep... We go up the road all the time! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yep 
milking machines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

too much work for the few does that I have... and I REALLY enjoy hand milking!

you


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE them! I really want one! But I like hand milking too 
Pasteurizer (sp)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! maybe for christmas! 

I don't see a need for one as I don't drink the milk LOL

ice cream (sorry the IC truck just went by LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Maybe 
LOL!
Heheh! LIKE!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!

candy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
cake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

Cheese cake :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOOOVVVEEE!!!
Coconut


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!

KFC


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
pickle juice (I'm having some right now)


----------



## meluvgoats

Dislike
Apple juice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I agree! LOL!

love!

grape juice


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You people are crazy! LOL!
LOVE!
water


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
Me too!

Like LOL!

Mtn. Dew


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
LOVE!!!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!! (I like being flame resistant! LOL!)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! If you ever move to CO you will not catch on fire!!!
Like
Coke?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! :ROFL:

like

Crush


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like
smoothies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh LOVE!!!! Strawberry/Banana is my FAVE!!!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
mosquito bites (I have one right now that's really annoying me)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! HATE!!! I have TONS! we have a swamp thing behind our house 

bugs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
dislike
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HATE!!!

hay fields


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE!
Corn fields


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like! I LOVE corn!

Nice GREEN LEAFY alfalfa hay!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE! 
long, elehant necks that blend into a tight front end


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

High udders with AMAZING attachments!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
a fantastic rump (I'm a rump girl! I HATE a steep rump) lol


----------



## caprine crazy

LOVE!!! (I also hate steep rumps. One time in livestock judging I placed a doe with a steep rump in 3rd place. The judges said she was supposed to be in 1st. :ROFL: )

Good spring of rib


----------



## RMADairyGoats

lol!!! 
LOVE!
a goat that walks out on a strong set of feet and legs


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Elk.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
deer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

bulls


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
does (deer)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

Buck (deer)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
fawns


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I was gonna say that next! like

Bambie


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Chihuahuas.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta like

Golden Retrievers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I love chihuahuas!
like
Labs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

like

German Shepherd


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE! I want one sooooo bad!!!!
purse dogs


----------



## meluvgoats

Like

Yorkshire terriers (my dog is one)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
huskies


----------



## meluvgoats

Like
Beagles


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Basset Hounds


----------



## meluvgoats

Theyre ok
Dashunds


----------



## RMADairyGoats

they're okay
Oberhasli's


----------



## meluvgoats

Not bad
Kikos


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Sables


----------



## meluvgoats

Like
Pygmies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike 

ND's


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
Saanens


----------



## caprine crazy

um...dislike white just ain't my thing. lol

Lamancha's


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
LOVE!
Alpines


----------



## meluvgoats

Like


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you for got a Q


----------



## caprine crazy

I will ask one. 
Cashmere goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

angora goats


----------



## caprine crazy

dislike
nubians


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Oberhasli's


----------



## meluvgoats

They're ok
nubians


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Toggs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta like

Alpines


----------



## meluvgoats

Like
Sable saanen


----------



## caprine crazy

like
Arapawa goats


----------



## meluvgoats

never heard of them 
peacock goat


----------



## caprine crazy

they're a rare here in America people are trying to preserve.

never heard of a peacock goat

bagot goat


----------



## meluvgoats

Oh..... LOL dunno wat that breed is either.

Cashmere goat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

angora goat


----------



## caprine crazy

meluvgoats: it's a rare british breed of goat.
dislike
golden guernseys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

savanna goats


----------



## KW Farms

Dislike.

Dogs with blue eyes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

goats with blue eyes


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Great Danes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

golden retrievers


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Miniature cattle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like
mini donkey


----------



## VincekFarm

like

Polled goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!

wattles?


----------



## VincekFarm

obsessed with them... LOL.

fat goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Me too!! The buck we are using this year has them!! Score!! LOL!

dislike 

crazy goats


----------



## VincekFarm

OMG... I am soo jealous.

Not so much haha.

Bucks that try to urinate on you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Maybe you'll have to get a wattle kid from me 

big dislike! lol!

showing


----------



## VincekFarm

I love it! I would show every weekend if I could. 

How about you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same!!!

clipping


----------



## VincekFarm

Dislike,I always happen to get goat hair in places it shouldn't be. :laugh: 

Loud goats, like Nubians! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I LOVE clipping!!! Just not the hair! LOL!

dislike LOL!

Nigerians


----------



## VincekFarm

How could you even ask such a question? LOL.

Dogs that slobber and lick you.. XD


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

sometimes I don't mind it... LOL!

you?


----------



## VincekFarm

With dogs I hate it, but I don't seem to mind when goats lick me. hahaaa.

When goats try to eat yor hair.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha!

Ug! I can't stand that!!!

When goats step on your feet when your wearing flip flops


----------



## VincekFarm

DISLIKE!!

When your goats tip over the 5 gallon water bucket 5 minutes after you give it to them. :angry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LOL! oh come on you don't love that!? LO!L big dislike!!

Wasting hay!


----------



## VincekFarm

It's kinda like half and half since its wasting but then again I can sit on the ground in there without mud and grossness sticking to my butt. lolol

Overlyconfident people at shows.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL1 that is true! but then you get goat berries stuck to your butt! LOL!

not a big fan...

you?


----------



## VincekFarm

They piss me off... :hair: :laugh: 

People that wear their farm logos/shirts/hats into the showring?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think they should wear them into the ring myself.... 

you? lol! sorry can't think of anything right now


----------



## meluvgoats

Well I would say dislike

People showing their goats in hoodies and tracksuit bottems


----------



## VincekFarm

dislike, it's not that hard to just wear whites!

Gardening?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

not a big fan but I love fresh veggies!

apple picking


----------



## VincekFarm

like, especially eating like 15 apples there and then getting sick after. :ROFL: 

Painting?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know! I do it every time! You'd think I'd learn!

sorta like...

drawing


----------



## VincekFarm

Not so much, I'm a HORRIBLE artist. I'm better at writing, like short-longish stories.

Canada? LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am not that great either! But I can't write to save my life! LOL!

like it's pretty cool there!

Paris


----------



## VincekFarm

Like....


Moonspotted Nubians?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

blue eyes (on a goat  )


----------



## VincekFarm

likee!

Your goat that tries to love and rub against you in the show ring. hlala: 

LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! that is how my lease goat is! Ugg big DISLIKE!!!

goats that pee on you in the ring


----------



## meluvgoats

BIG DISLIKE!!!!! My friend asked me to show one of her goats and he started peeing and pooping (not on me) in the ring. So embarrassing
Buck classes where all d bucks are in rut.


----------



## VincekFarm

Never happened.. yet, but I'll dislike that too! haha


Not watching the gorgeous Nubians in the ring at Nationals on Livestream...? (hint hint... )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! But I am! and if I wasn't I would DISLIKE it!!! LOL!

Not being able to watch the Nigerians via live stream?


----------



## VincekFarm

dislike a thousand times over!

Not having a buck for fall?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Me too!!

DISLIKE!!!! I would just DIE!!!

having to do driveway breeding


----------



## VincekFarm

Dislike.

Me? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!! I can't stand it!!!! UGG!!

LOL! LIKE!!!

Me? LOL! :laugh:


----------



## VincekFarm

Dislike.. :laugh: 

I'm just kidding!! LIKEE!

Cranberry Juice?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shocked: R-U-D-E!!!! LOL!!!! :ROFL: 

it's ok

Grape juice


----------



## VincekFarm

dislike.. .___.

apple juice? :ROFL: I like this juicy theme hahaa.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like LOL!!!!!

prune juice


----------



## VincekFarm

Never... uh tried it. And I don't really want to. So.. dislike?


Goat cheese? Sorry to change the theme but I'm about to make some. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Like! LOL! Yummy!


----------



## VincekFarm

Okay.. since you didn't do one I'll do another. :wink: 


When your doe tips over the milking pan right when you're almos finished and it soaks you, so you smell like rotten milk. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Sorry! Got alot on my mind right now :roll:

DISLIKE!!!

When they dump the milk down the back side of the milk stand and you have to pull it out to clean it all!!


----------



## VincekFarm

Dislike!

When you have to shave a bratty kid for show. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

dislike! You should come here and clip my Love Bug..... She isn't such a Love Bug when you try to clip her!!

trimming hooves


----------



## VincekFarm

Dislike, especially when they later kick me during milking with their newly sharpened hooves. :doh: 


At fair when people go down the rows petting each and every goat's head, not aware of diseases that could be spread. ( By the end of fair week I usually have the urge to wrap my goats in bubble wrap or at just about any show. ) :ROFL:


----------



## VincekFarm

Dislike, especially when they later kick me during milking with their newly sharpened hooves. :doh: 


At fair when people go down the rows petting each and every goat's head, not aware of diseases that could be spread. ( By the end of fair week I usually have the urge to wrap my goats in bubble wrap or at just about any show. ) :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ug DISLIKE!!! That is what I am getting worked up over my 4-H show.....

When you have to explain something to some one like 5 times!


----------



## VincekFarm

Just put a sign infront of your pen that your goats have been known to bite off stranger's fingers. :wink: 

Dislike!


When people think that you cut off Lamancha's ears.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I thought of that! But I think my leader would hang me!!

LOL! I thought of asking that!!!

dislike (not that someone has asked me that yet LOL!)

When people call Nigerians Pygmies


----------



## caprine crazy

UGH! I HATE that! There's a difference between the two! I breed neither breeds but I still HATE IT!

When the goats escape!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

dislike!!

olives (sorry it's random!)


----------



## caprine crazy

HAHA! 
dislike
pickles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WHAT!! I LOVE olives! (just not the green ones!)

like

peaches


----------



## jbreithaupt

Like

Figs (if anyone else knows what those are) !!!


----------



## VincekFarm

Like, Yummy. x)


When you're about to eat a fresh raspberry but then you look at it and see a yummy worm in the middle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that is GROSS!!! LOL!

fishing


----------



## VincekFarm

Like, when you actually catch something! Well I have a little story.. LOL.
So I went with my Uncle, Father & Sister late night fishing one time on this lake and we caught this huge bass. So my uncle kept it hooked and tied up the line to the boat so it would basically be dragged behind the boat and so it would be alive. Well the boat's propeller was right next to the fish and it kinda chipped up the fish... :laugh: 

Swimming?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! too funny!

not a huge fan....

you?


----------



## VincekFarm

Like, I'm an Aquarius. ;D

Bike Riding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

like

roller blading


----------



## VincekFarm

Never really tried it... x(

horse back riding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE! I would die w/o it!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

LOVE!!!!
Vincekfarm I'm Aquarius too

Soccer (not gonna say gaelic cause I doubt you's play it over there cos its irish, Best sport ever!!!!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

football


----------



## VincekFarm

like... especially football players. :ROFL: 


Pineapple?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

like

pears


----------



## caprine crazy

like

bananas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

strwberries


----------



## VincekFarm

like..


Coffee. :coffee2:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

tea


----------



## meluvgoats

Like

School


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DISLIKE!

goats!


----------



## VincekFarm

love!
sneakers? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would rather my flip flops or boots!

yogurt


----------



## VincekFarm

like.. some flavors. ;D


fuzzy socks?


----------



## meluvgoats

like

crocs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

ankle socks


----------



## caprine crazy

like
belts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

tucking your shirt in? HATE it!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

UGH! I hate doing that! Our band director makes us do it when we march in parades. It sucks!

wearing all white


----------



## meluvgoats

dont mind when Im showing the goats
i HATE tucking your shirt in we have to at school

Wearing all pink (ME HATE!!!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ya I know! I have to for my 4-H fair  ick!

Not a big fan of pink... LOL!

wearing a matching sweat suit


----------



## caprine crazy

dislike that's for old ladies trying to get in shape! (no offense) lol

camo


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!!! HAHA!!!

sorta like

milking


----------



## caprine crazy

like
trimming hooves


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a big fan

cleaning stalls


----------



## caprine crazy

dislike

clipping


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!!!!
kidding season


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

show season!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!

AGS


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

like

ADGA


----------



## caprine crazy

dislike

ABGA (it's basically like ADGA in the dairy goat world.)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
National Shows


----------



## meluvgoats

Like

Your goat coming 2nd place


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like (though 1st is better  )

Getting premiums


----------



## meluvgoats

like


----------



## caprine crazy

U forgot a q!


----------



## meluvgoats

oops :wink: 

Meat goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Kikos


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta like

kinders


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like! I think they're adorable 
LaMancha/Nubian crosses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Like! If I were to have RG that would be it!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
LOVE! They're sooooo cute!
ALpine/LaMancha crosses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never seen one that I can think of but I bet they would be pretty!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I showed one for a good friend at Nationals  She was ADORABLE! The color of an Alpine (cou) and the ears of a LaMancha 

mini LaManchas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WAY cute!

like!

mini nubians


----------



## RMADairyGoats

She was! 
dislike
Mini Alpines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not a fan... they aren't as cute..

Mini Obies


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Mini saanens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

mini cows!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
pot belly pigs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

ducks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
pigeons


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike 

bears


----------



## RMADairyGoats

they're okay as long as they don't bother me!
tigers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

sorta like

mtn. lions... I think they are pretty


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
lions


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like... not a huge fan...

panthers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Really?! They're sooo pretty!
like
polar bears


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I guess.. just not a big fan of big cats...

Or bears! LOL!

corn flakes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I LOVVEEEE big cats!
LOL!

like
ramen


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Like ramen noodles?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes


----------



## KW Farms

Diet pepsi.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Riley: then like

Kylee: dislike.. don't like diet anything! LOL!

Dr. Pepper


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! Me either! ick!
like
beer LOL!


----------



## KW Farms

Dislike.

Cotton candy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!!

pop rocks


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Coffee.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike! Unless it's a coffee coolatta from D&D! LOL!

tea?


----------



## caprine crazy

like
lemonade


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like 

raspberry lemonade


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
sunny D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!

twin peaks candy bars :drool: I wish we could get them here!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
snickers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are SO good! But we can't get them here 

Love!!

butter fingers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That stinks 
LOOOOVVVEEE!!!
M&M's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ya it does! our friend parents live in WY so they sent him out a BIG box of them! LOL! We 'stole' a few :laugh:

like!

sweet tarts


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
chocolate with nuts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a big fan

GM fudge


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't think I've ever had it.
milk chocolate


----------



## meluvgoats

Love!!! Im eating some right now!!!

Candyfloss


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never had it...

Goats Milk fudge is :drool: I want to make my own this year!

gummy bears


----------



## meluvgoats

cool that sounds nice! :drool: 

Goats milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yuck!!

cows milk


----------



## meluvgoats

Yum!

Sheeps milk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never had it and don't plan too!

camel milk


----------



## meluvgoats

never had it

horse meat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never had it

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

No I love horses too much!

Goat meat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

never had it but want to try it

You?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh same, Its meant to be delicous!

Steak


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!!!

pork!


----------



## meluvgoats

LOVE!

Lamb


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

IDK... never had it...

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Not a fan, its really popular in Ireland!

Chicken meat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love chicken!

turkey meat


----------



## meluvgoats

Its okay.

Pheasant meat (you mightened have it over there :wink: )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'v never had it but hear it's good!

Wild bore? SOOO good!


----------



## meluvgoats

I'd like a taste  

alligator


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike 

buffalo


----------



## meluvgoats

Never had it :wink: 

Bison


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never had that

turtle


----------



## VincekFarm

never had it.. lol but some people say it is like a mixture of all of the yummiest meats combined so idk.

Venison


----------



## meluvgoats

never had it

Rabbit


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Venison is SO good!!!

Rabbit is rather good... tastes like chicken... LOL!

pig


----------



## caprine crazy

GOOODDDD!!!!!!
I like rabbit too, but my mom hates it. I LOVE the venison summer sausage! My fav!

beef?


----------



## meluvgoats

LIKE!

T bone Steak :drool:


----------



## caprine crazy

Mmmm so good!

Baby back ribs


----------



## meluvgoats

Never had it....

Frog legs :belch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ribs are SO good!!! Yummy!

Eeewww!!!

flies


----------



## meluvgoats

As in to eat? EWWWWW!

Dogs (not to eat)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
cats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta like

hamsters


----------



## caprine crazy

sorta like
gerbils


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dislike

Mice


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
rats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like 

ferrets


----------



## caprine crazy

sorta like

guinea pigs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
chickens


----------



## meluvgoats

like

snakes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like!!
lizards


----------



## caprine crazy

like

mini horses


----------



## meluvgoats

Like!

shetland ponies


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like!
Morgans


----------



## meluvgoats

Like!

Mustangs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Quarter hoorses


----------



## meluvgoats

like

friesians (sp)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
Arabians


----------



## caprine crazy

like
Morgans


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

Morabs


----------



## meluvgoats

like
thouroughbreds (sp)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like.. sorta LOL!

Quarbs (QH X Arabian)


----------



## meluvgoats

Like

anglo arabs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

Warm bloods


----------



## caprine crazy

like
QH


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like 
Donkeys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

mules


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
mini donkeys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LIKE!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DOn't forgot a Q


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oops!

lop eared bunnies


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like! They're adorable 
cottontail bunnies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

dwarf bunnies


----------



## caprine crazy

sorta like

American sable rabbits


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

don't know LOL!


mini rex


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
moonspots


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!!

Blue eyes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me too!
dislike
wattles


----------



## meluvgoats

LOVE!!!!!

sable Saanens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

Alpines


----------



## meluvgoats

like

nd's


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
Toggs


----------



## meluvgoats

I LOVE MY TOGGS!    

Saanen


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

they are ok..

LaManchas!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Lost Prairie said:


> Me too!
> dislike
> wattles


What is wrong with you!?!? :shocked: OMG! I can't believe you don't like blue eyed goats!!!

like 
Nubians


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know she is CRAZY! LOL! She doesn't like wattles either! She said she'd cut them off!!! :shock:

like the ears... but thst's it LOL!

Alpines


----------



## meluvgoats

OMG Riley! How could you cut wattles off :? :? :? 

like

donkeys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :ROFL:

like

mini donkeys


----------



## caprine crazy

like
mules


----------



## RMADairyGoats

caprine crazy said:


> [quote="Lost Prairie":1fn4ph3i]Me too!
> dislike
> wattles


What is wrong with you!?!? :shocked: OMG! I can't believe you don't like blue eyed goats!!![/quote:1fn4ph3i]

Ug! I hate blue eyes!



meluvgoats said:


> OMG Riley! How could you cut wattles off :? :? :?


Easy  With a scissor 

like
mini mules


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: NIce reply Riley! LOVE it!! :slapfloor: :ROFL: 



like

mini horse


----------



## meluvgoats

Not you too Skyla! That would be like cutting off the tip of your nose or your ear or something!!!

like

Riley??


----------



## caprine crazy

OUCH!!! That sounds like it would hurt!

LOVE!!! (not literally, I'm not *****! LOL!)

Lauren?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I just thought it was funny! I LOVE wattles!!!

LOL! Kayla!!!

Love! (The same as above! you all know who I like any way! :doh: ) )

Dean


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! Neither am I kayla!

Not answering that Skyla, dream on :roll: 

RYAN TIDWELL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh come on! why not?! LOL!

LIKE! LOL!

Cameron


----------



## RMADairyGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: NIce reply Riley! LOVE it!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


LOL! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

Oh come on Lauren  Why not?!

LIKE!  :laugh: 
Chares Kelsey


----------



## caprine crazy

Ummm.....okay I'll admit it LIKE!!!

Nelson??


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Me like 
bucks


----------



## caprine crazy

like
wethers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEGA DISLIKE!
Does


----------



## caprine crazy

What? You don't like wethers?

LOVE!!!

hermaphoradites (sp?)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No I don't! I can't stand them!

Dislike
Sterile does


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!
Dislike!
Sterile bucks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dislike!
teat spurs


----------



## caprine crazy

I don't like them even on Boers. 

split teats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike! You two are funny!! LOL!

extra teats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh:
Dislike!!
Extra orifices


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike!

extra limbs :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! No way!
the bucklings that have only one "boy part" that's down :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ug HATE!!! LOL!

loud mouths


----------



## VincekFarm

DISLIKE...


Goats that think your hair is hay. :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! dislike!

goats that bite you arm


----------



## caprine crazy

Dislike!
kids that suck on your fingers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like  I think it's cute 
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yeah like

kids with special needs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

human or goat?


----------



## caprine crazy

goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm...Don't think I've ever had one...All of ours have been very healthy 

wild goats


----------



## meluvgoats

Like :greengrin: 

moon


----------



## caprine crazy

like

sundgau colored alpines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like 

cou claire


----------



## meluvgoats

like

chamoise (sp)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

blue eyes


----------



## meluvgoats

LOVE!
Wattles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOOOVE!!

horns


----------



## caprine crazy

they're ok as long as the goat isn't rough with them.

cou noir


----------



## meluvgoats

like

buckskin


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it's not my fave.. but I like it

solid black


----------



## caprine crazy

like

banded or belted


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

extensive white overlay


----------



## caprine crazy

like
roaning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

moonspots!


----------



## meluvgoats

like

solid white


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

gold


----------



## caprine crazy

like
black and white


----------



## meluvgoats

like


cou blanc


----------



## caprine crazy

like

Toggenburg color pattern


----------



## meluvgoats

like

brown eyes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOve!
Blue eyes


----------



## meluvgoats

LOVE!!!

gold eyes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Flashy colored goats


----------



## caprine crazy

like

wattels


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HATTTTTEEEEEEE!
beefy goats


----------



## caprine crazy

like as long is it's not a dairy goat that looks like that!

refined and dairy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like, as long as it's a dairy goat 
Elf ears


----------



## meluvgoats

like as long as its a lamancha :thumb: 
long ears (like a nubian's)


----------



## caprine crazy

like as long as it's a nubian or boer

open ribs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
a long, angled rump


----------



## caprine crazy

like
rear leg angulation


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
a pretty head


----------



## caprine crazy

LOVE!

Length between hips and pins


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
straight, long legs


----------



## caprine crazy

like
weak pasterns


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dislike!
steep rumps


----------



## ThreeHavens

Dislike!
Chamoisee


----------



## caprine crazy

LOVE!
two tone chamoisee


----------



## VincekFarm

like

high dorsals.


----------



## meluvgoats

like

High withers


----------



## caprine crazy

like
tight shoulders


----------



## VincekFarm

like

squash?


----------



## caprine crazy

like

spinach


----------



## meluvgoats

YUCK!!!

broccali


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EWWWWW!!!!
shots


----------



## meluvgoats

like, vaccines for me? If so, NOOOOO! I always shudder when I get a shot (which thankfully isnt often!!!).

Do you like to give your goats shots?


----------



## caprine crazy

I do it, but I don't like to do it.

TGS


----------



## milkmaid

LIKE!!!

Fire


----------



## meluvgoats

dislike

rain :roll:


----------



## caprine crazy

Well, right now I like it because we've had very little of it this summer. If it was raining all the time then I wouldn't like it. 

clouds


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
sun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like as long as it's not too hot

deer


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
fawns


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

bucks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
does


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

wethers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Mega dislike!
babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

LOVE!!!

dam raised kids


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
CAE prevention


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So that means you don't like my goaties!?!?!

depends... If the doe is Neg. then I don't see a need for it...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I never said that I didn't like them, I don't like the weaning issues!

Love it!
Black Licorice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know! I was just picking on you..

YUCK!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I know! 
EWWWWW!!!!!!
chocolate


----------



## caprine crazy

like
Skittles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

snickers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
M&M's


----------



## meluvgoats

dislike

polo mints


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What!? how do you dislike M&M's!? LOL!

dislike

butterfingers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeah?! They're soooo good!
LOVE!!!!!
Sour Patch Kids


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LOVE!!!

gummy worms


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LOVE!!!

gummy worms


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
Bubble gum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

sour things


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like!
Candy Corn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LIKE!!!

popcorn balls


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I LOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEE Candy Corn!

like
mints


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!!! My family thinks I'm crazy! LOL!

not a big fan

dark chocolate


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Mine too! My mom thinks it's just gross!

It's okay
milk chocolate


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That is what everyone here says!

like

white chocolate Yuck!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

LOOOOVVVVEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Chocolate chips


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YUCK!!!

not a fan unless they are cooked into something

talking to certain people


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What?! sooooo good!

If this certain person's name starts with a C then DISLIKE!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No way! 

LOL! :ROFL:

Depends who we are talking about here....


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHA! Lets say we're talking about RT


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

then face to face DISLIKE! online don't mind at all! LOL!

pigs?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!
they taste better then they look 
Sheep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I agree!

dislike

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Dislike!
bulls


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think they are so stupid! (sorry no offense sheep people!)

Sorta like.... I want to ride a rodeo bull! LOL!

youi?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!

Hehe! 

like, they're kinda cool looking 
calves


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like they are SO cute!

dairy cows


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
they're okay
rude people


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BIG DISLIKE!!!!!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DISLIKE!
People that wear see though shirts  LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!! 
Dislike!!

People that wear shirts that are WAY to tight!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
DIslike!!!
People that wear shirts that are cut really low!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BIG DISLIKE!!!

skinny jeans


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
They're okay
Jeans


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm can't stand wearing them... but I think they look nice on other people...

LOVE!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Love!
tank tops


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

they are ok...

T shirts


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
flip flops


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!

rubber boots


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
pedicures


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike!

manicures


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike!
lip gloss


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a fan.... but it's better then lip stick 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same 
contacts


----------



## caprine crazy

Hate!!
glasses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

duct tape


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like I guess..LOL!
phones


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Sorry that was random :laugh:

like

internet


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! It's okay  I'm sooo random too!

Love!
TV


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! 


I can live with out it... but I do like it!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same 
TGS


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LLLOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVVVVEEEE!!!
LaManchas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

LLLOOOOVVVVEEEE!!!
Nigies


----------



## rosti

Dislike

The city


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DISLIKE!

camping


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
camp fires


----------



## rosti

I LOVE real camping. Most of the camping we do is in a RV. :roll: 

The library.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

like

reading


----------



## meluvgoats

Like

Singing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like when I'm alone or with friends LOL!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

I break the windows!  

Diving


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

I am not a big fan of it.... IDK why....

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Same

School


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HATE!

homework


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HATE!!!!
math


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HATE

sci.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HATTTTEEEE!!!
History


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HHHAAAATTTTTEEEE!!!!!

health


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! like I guess! I worry about my goats health more than my own!

bucks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I ment the school subject but that works too  LOL!

LOOOVE!!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh! Well in that case dislike! LOL!

They're alright..
Wethers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

well... not a huge fan but I do like 'em a little

does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
Babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!

drooling over udders


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like LOL
bad udders


----------



## caprine crazy

HATE! 

lopsided udders


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mega dislike!

tiny teats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HATE!
Does that give you 'milk showers'


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

H-A-T-E!!!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HATE!!!
wild goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike! They're hard to deal with!
disbudding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

HATE! That is one thing I will let my mom do as long as I can!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! dislike!
tattooing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not a big fan and I hope to let my mom do that one too!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Not real hip on that either!
C-sections


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

Ummm never had to have one done... but I KNOW it would be a MEGA DISLIKE!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same! For both me or a goat LOL!
milk replacer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Agreed!

dislike

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I don't want anyone cutting into my body and DEFINITELY not my goaties!

dislike
milking machines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

Well... I would rather hand milk...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE! I sooo want one!
milking stands


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

love!

fitting stands


----------



## caprine crazy

like

collars


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love!
Show chains


----------



## caprine crazy

Like!

halters


----------



## RMADairyGoats

For goats? If so, i've never used them...
ID tags


----------



## caprine crazy

No for horses. I haven't used one for goats either.

DISLIKE!!! MAJOR DISLIKE!!!!

scrapie tags


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't want ANY tag in my goats ear! I LOVE that our scrapie is a tattoo!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

caprine crazy said:


> No for horses. I haven't used one for goats either.


Oh well then like 

LOL! 
Dislike!!!
number tags


----------



## caprine crazy

SUPER DUPER OOPER MAJOR DISLIKE!!! County fairs are getting more strict about goats having scrapie tags. (Hence TAGS!) Even dairy goats are starting to have them. I was going to do the pet class @ my county fair til I found out they have to have a scrapie tag! GRRRR! Ok, sorry for ranting!

tattoing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike doing it LOL!

disbudding


----------



## caprine crazy

I am really not sure if I like it or not. I'm in the middle.

restraining


----------



## meluvgoats

dislike

washing


----------



## JustKidding

Likes
feeding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like 
cleaning pens


----------



## JustKidding

dislike
giving shots


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
sick goats


----------



## JustKidding

you needed to do a like.
kidding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No you ask the Q and we say wether or not we like or dislike it....

like

breeding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
kidding


----------



## JustKidding

oh ok sorry
like
going to the vets.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No worries 

depends why I'm going

trimming feet


----------



## RMADairyGoats

it's okay.
Clipping


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LLLOOOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEEEE!!!!!!

milk showers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

How did I know? 

DISLIKE!
bad udders


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! You stalk me!? LOL! J/K!

LOL! I knew it! :laugh:

HATE!!!!

Beautiful udders


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!
LOVE!
a doe that leaks milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DISLIKE!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Doesn't really bother me...
Annoying people


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can't stand!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same!
Rude people


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugg! Don't get me started!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Hate!
Sarcastic people


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Ummm... well I won't comment... ( I am rather sarcastic :laugh

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!! I'm VERY sarcastic, so like 
nice people


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

like!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
People that are dramatic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ug dislike!

people who think they are ALWAYS right when they aren't! LOL!


----------



## JustKidding

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No worries
> 
> depends why I'm going
> 
> trimming feet


sorry it took long to get back. Sick goat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

then dislike

you?


----------



## JustKidding

deslike def
going to the fairs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not a huge fan of staying there... def. glad to be home and prob. won't go to week long ones again

showing in open shows


----------



## JustKidding

not a fan
saying good bye to friends at the fairs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE Open shows!!!

dislike


----------



## JustKidding

what is your Q


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oops

do you like CAE testing?


----------



## JustKidding

noooooo!!!!
Having your goat get loss and you pants fall down at the fair. (Poor poor Saggie Pants)


----------



## meluvgoats

No way!!! That would be a nightmare!

"Accidently" at a show, letting your does that are in heat into a top quality bucks pen


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Lauren! I don't think they would be very happy with you! LOL! 

day trips


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! I would though! Some beautiful kids would be on the way :ROFL: 

depends what they are

parties


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

dislike (Unless it's a goat party or I get presents LOL!)

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh Same LOL!

Bucks?


----------



## JustKidding

Like
Having still your shoe at the fairs and hanging from the rafter. (Skyla)


----------



## meluvgoats

Dislike!

Flies


----------



## JustKidding

dislike
pigs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I didn't steal the shoe! I just hung it for Sarah!

HATE! (well they taste good!)

ticks


----------



## JustKidding

Ohhh and that is diffrent.
NNNooooooo hate hate hate HATE!!!!!!
flea


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep it is!

HATE

fish


----------



## rosti

I like pet fish. I dislike eating fish except for halibut.

People with purple streaked hair.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same (well I don't like ANY fish! LOL! I will eat fish stix if I have to though)

umm... not sure... depends on how it looks LOL!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Same
I love eating fish!!!

Green hair (dyed)


----------



## rosti

I hate it!

Pasturised milk?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like any milk! LOL!

you?


----------



## rosti

You don't? What do you do with your milk? I like it raw.

Milking or kidding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My family drinks it.. and we donate some to a pastor

hmm.. BOTH!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Both!
chickens or chicks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chick!

roosters or hens


----------



## meluvgoats

hens

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hens!
Spider or snake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wrong game! LOL! And NEITHER!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! oops!
fat people


----------



## meluvgoats

DISLIKE!

skinny people


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

They don't bother me

Peopl that like see through shirts lol!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Don't even get me started on that!
You? LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! 

Well I guess I should get usesd to it if I'm gonna live across from it! LOL!

1D?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! You can NEVER get used to it, lemme tell ya LOL!
What's that?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!!

One Direction


----------



## meluvgoats

Yuck I hate them, the Irish guy embarrasses me!

Paramore


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I like them!

dislike

Taylor Swift


----------



## meluvgoats

She's alright

Katy Perry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

Kellie Pickler


----------



## meluvgoats

dislike 
Professor green


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I dunno who that is.
Kellie Clarkson


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is awesome!

like!

Cimmoerllie band


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I have NO idea who that is!
Usher


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They cover like EVERYONES songs on youtube

dislike 

Meagan and Liz


----------



## meluvgoats

No Idea!

JB :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same as above

HATE!!! 

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Same          

Cupcakes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

cake


----------



## meluvgoats

Love!!!

Pavalova :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no clue what that is...

olives


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
Black olives


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!! that's the only kind I'll eat!

neon colors


----------



## caprine crazy

I LOVE Megan and Liz!

like

tie die t-shirts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too! They are awesome! I LOVE their song Happy Never After

like

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Haven't heard that one yet. Gonna look it up right now!

like

cut off shirts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE that song! And they have a new one... can't remember the name... I like Bad for Me too!

dislike

tshirts


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
jeans


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!

shorts


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
painting your fingernails


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like sometimes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
pedicures


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um... dislike... I don't want random people touching my feet!

Manicures?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Me either! 
Dislike!
spa


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a fan! LOL!

getting your hair cut


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's alright...
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a fan... unless a certain person does it...

doctors


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
dislike!
X rays


----------



## caprine crazy

dislike

school?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HATTTEEEEE!!!!!!!!
math


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HATE!!!

english


----------



## caprine crazy

eh...it's okay I prefer Spanish.

Physical Education


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well, my PE is cleaning stalls ect. so LIKE! LOL!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

DISLIKE!!! I only got half credit the other day because I couldn't run a half mile in 6 min. I'm not an Olympic Athlete!

Science


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL:

HATE!

history


----------



## caprine crazy

Uggh! Big time Hate!

health


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HATE!!!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

I liked it...until we got a new teacher! 

Have you taken a foriegn language?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Nope! Well unless sign language counts...

you?


----------



## rosti

No. Although our family is Finnish and my mother's first language was Finnish so we have learned a few words through the years. We are homeschooled and Mom plans on teaching us Finnish this year.


Oh and wrong game. This is like/dislike not Q&A. :laugh: 

Do you like the smilies of TGS?


----------



## caprine crazy

Oops! We do that often!

like

french fries


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
gum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yes we do!

yes!

do you like candy?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
YES!
ice cream


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LIKE!!!

lip stick


----------



## RMADairyGoats

it's okay..
mascara


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta like

eye liner


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's okay.
blue eye liner


----------



## caprine crazy

dislike

blush


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a big fan

tums LOL sorry


----------



## meluvgoats

huh? Wdym? :wink:


----------



## KW Farms

Dislike.

Fairs.


----------



## meluvgoats

dislike

rollercoasters


----------



## KW Farms

Dislike.

Cotton candy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta like.. If I only have a little LOL!

candy apples


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Like!
popcorn


----------



## caprine crazy

LOVE!

Pumpkin pie


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love!
presents


----------



## thegoatgirl

Like.
GOATS!!  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!!!!

muffins


----------



## thegoatgirl

Like.

Cake.


----------



## KW Farms

Like.

Rasberries.


----------



## meluvgoats

dislike

grapes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like
raisins


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

peaches


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike, unless it's my goatie 
apples


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

like

going apple picking


----------



## caprine crazy

like

apple bobbing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike lol!

swimming in gross lakes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
swimming in ponds


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

swimming in oceans


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Never done it.
swimming in pools


----------



## caprine crazy

like

going down water slides


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
games


----------



## caprine crazy

like!

rollercoasters


----------



## meluvgoats

dislike

playgrounds


----------



## caprine crazy

dislike

fireworks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta like

climbing trees


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
being bucked off a horse


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like lol! i know im nuts!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I think you fell off and hit your head a little too hard! LOL!!! That's crazy! LOL!

Dislike!
goat shopping


----------



## meluvgoats

I agree Riley :thumb: 
LOVE!!!!!

Buying a new farm!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! I'v never hit my head when I'v fallen off 

LOVE!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

LOVE! I'd like a goat one! Skyla, Riley, could you's buy me one for Christmas, pretty please  

My other horse (sold him now) was at full speed gallop and he like stopped and I went flying and banged my head and back pretty bad :roll:  

Buying clothes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I have to buy me one first! LOL!

Ouch!

not a big fan...

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

It is quite sore when it happens :wink: (no surprises there)

Same

Cow shopping


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Well IDK have never looked at cows really...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same
pictures


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOOVE!!
You?


----------



## JustKidding

Saggy Pant did not just have his pants fall down.
Some times.
Getting a goat.


----------



## meluvgoats

What?

LOVE!

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOOOVVVEEE!!!!


kidding out your does!


----------



## meluvgoats

wdym? like pulling kids? If so, not really :wink: 

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No. Just being there to clean kids ect.

yes

do you like does in heat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No not really! LOL!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Not a fan... (esp when it's Snappy :roll: And she ALWAYS goes into standing heat when it's POURING out! :doh: )

cat fish


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!! Wonder why :chin:
never had it
smores


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have NO clue! But it drives me CRAZY!! LOL! When I would call the buck's owner I would say "Well cause it's raining out my lovely goat i in heat" :roll:

LIKE!!

Cameron


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHA! I bet! That would get annoying!

LIKE!
Ryan


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Um YES!! LOL!

LIKE!!!

snow


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! :ROFL:
How did I know?! 

like
blizzards


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha!

LOL! Hmmm... Lucky guess 

HATE!! I HATE snow!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!

I like it!
well here snow blows sideway @ over 50 MPH and you can't see 2 feet in front of you, so not a real fan :laugh:

eating


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
Why!?

Oh wow! LOL! we have had a few storms like that!

Like! LOL!
'you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sometimes it's fun! LOL!

not real fun! EVERY snowstorm is like that here :help:

Like!
breakfast


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Wow! That stinks!

LIKE!!

dinner


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep!

LIKE!
lunch


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Like!

snacks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like!
junk food


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LIKE!

health food


----------



## meluvgoats

dislike LOL!

Mints


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

not a big fan

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love!
gum


----------



## meluvgoats

LOVE

Crisps


----------



## caprine crazy

somewhat like

Cheetos


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!

bacon cheese burgers :drool:
:2cents:


----------



## caprine crazy

Ohhh...my favorite! :drool:  

Rice Krispies (Snap, crackle, pop! :laugh: )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are SO good!! The best I have found is at Five Guys Burgers and Fries :drool: And A vender at the fair I went to last month :drool: I lived on them the whole week! LOL!

LOL! LIKE!

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## caprine crazy

I LOVE 5 guys!!!!!! That's like my favorite restaurant! LOL! I would have did the same thing!

like

Frosted Flakes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
mini wheats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Kayla! I LOVE them! The BEST!!

like

Coco Puffs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Lucky charms


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!

Life.. LOVE it! so good!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love!
caption crunch


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

Honey combs


----------



## meluvgoats

Like

Lucky charms


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

muffins


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
candy corns


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!!

popcorn balls


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're my favorite! :drool:

Like!
cheese


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mine too!

Yuck!

depends on what kind...

goat cheese! :drool: We are going to make some soon! Can't wait! LOL!


----------



## milkmaid

Like!

Waggly tails


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

soft puppy bellies


----------



## KW Farms

Aw of course...LIKE!

Hamsters.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

puppy breath


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike!
long haired cats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

dislike

you


----------



## caprine crazy

LOVE!! My long haired cat doesn't shed year-round like my short haired cat.

long haired dogs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
short haired dogs


----------



## caprine crazy

like

Beagles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

goldens


----------



## meluvgoats

like

spaniels


----------



## caprine crazy

like

labs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

candy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
ice cream


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!

donuts!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
cupcakes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!

pie!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
popsicles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

fried dough


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
cookie dough


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oohh! like!

fried ice cream


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Like!
ice cream cake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!!

apples


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
cell phones


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta like

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

sorta like
Brook LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE LOL!!

Talker?


----------



## milkmaid

Umm...you mean like someone who talks a lot?
Like, but only if they talk about nice things!

Cheerios!


----------



## meluvgoats

I think Skyla meant Riley's goat, Talker LOL!!!

Dislike

Cornflakes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yes I meant Dill's F Talk That Talk.... hehe

like

frosted flakes


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!

like

Mazie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!!!

Bell?? hehe


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!

As cheeky and greedy as she is, LOVE!!! :drool: 
Snappy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

I LOVE my little brat! 

cake


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Like!
GA


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like i guess :roll: LOL!!

Sydney


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

LOVE!
Puffy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LOVE!!

Fiesta


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
LOVE!

Lilly


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love!! 

Cracker?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!

Levi


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What levi?! LOL!HEHE!!

Either way LOVE!! lol!

Stella?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Just Levi  LOL!
she's alright.

Leah


----------



## rosti

Dislike.


Hot dogs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Alright!?! And what would she say if she heard you!?

they are ok..

Burgers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'd happy tell her that's she's a pain in the butt! LOL!
like
french fries


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!! 

LOVE!!

fried dough


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
kittens


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

Puppies


----------



## meluvgoats

LOVE!

Kids! (goats)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!!

calves


----------



## meluvgoats

LOVE!!!

Chicks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like

Ducklings


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
green grass


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LIKE LOTS!!!

hay fields


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!!!!
purina


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like the feed compony? I don't like purina feeds at all...


Blue Seal


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes...Really I like it!

Never used it.
Beleful


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just don't like that a by-product is the first ingredient...

I LOVE it!!! 

never heard of it... What is it?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

To be honest I've never looked! LOL!
The dog food. I dunno if I spelled it right.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I did because TSC has it but not Blue Seal... didn't know if we would consider switching... NO WAY! LOL!

Benaful?


----------



## rosti

Actually I was answering about Stella. I don't like NDs. Who is Leah?

What is Benaful?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Leah is a doeling we had this year.. I LOVE ND's!!! LOL!

A dog food...


----------



## rosti

I guess not. I am kind of a natural person anyway. Don't like dog food.


Writing?


----------



## caprine crazy

Like. It is how I express my myself as my English teacher would say. 

reading?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's alright...Depends on the book.

math?


----------



## caprine crazy

UGGH! HATE! Makes me pull my hair out! ullhair: BTW, do any of you know how to simplify radicals? It was my hw tonite, I was so confused...

science?


----------



## rosti

It make me do that too. It is so confusing. 

I like zoology but not other science.
You?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Like. 

Doing fencing


----------



## meluvgoats

Like, the olympic swordfighting sport?
(I'm probs totally wrong :scratch: )
Then, kinda

Writing novels in schools?, we had to write a 5000 word novel once, sooooo annoying :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## caprine crazy

I would HATE that!!! I'm sure your schools are harder than ours. 

Listening to music


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me too! That would be HORRIBLE!

Like!
Watching TV


----------



## meluvgoats

It was  

If its a good programme

X factor USA


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

like listening to TV

Sunset or Sunrise


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wrong game! 
rodeos


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

horse shows


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
national shows


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like(not that I have ever been to one lol)

Birds


----------



## caprine crazy

like

horses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LIKE!!!

goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
kiddos


----------



## rosti

Lost Prairie said:


> LOVE!
> kiddos


What kind? LOL
Like

Zoos


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! Goats 
like
animals


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!

food


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like!
drinks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

like

candy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
goat milk ice cream


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never had it but REALLY want to try it! 

Goat cheese


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's yummy!

Like!
goat milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I bet!! I LOVE cooking with GM!!

YUCK!! 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hehe!
Ewwww!
milking machines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not a big fan...

pasturizer (sp)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I see no need for it for me

CAE prevention


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like!
dam raising


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like!!

Bottle babies


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOOVVE!
bucklings


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe! How did I know 

Depends LOL!

you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here is Snappy's frosted nose!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Cuz me love bottle babies LOL!
LOL! Same!
doelings

yep she sure does! Guess I never noticed it :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LOVE!!

Wethers

Yep! She has suck a cute little face!  Sure will miss looking at it everyday.... :sigh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

dislike
old does

:hug: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends...

FF does

:hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
does that can MILK


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! Like!

tiny teats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Hate!!!
Teats that are too big


----------



## caprine crazy

I prefer bigger teats, I have elephant sized hands! LOL!

A pocket in the foreudder


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
dislike!
A lumpy udder


----------



## caprine crazy

Dislike

small udders


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't mind if it's on a FF and it's overall very correct.
low udders that lack in attachment


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

H-A-T-E!!!

bad MSL


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
dislike!
a high, wide, tight udder


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That' when you change the words to "do your ears hang low" LOL!! :ROFL:

LOOOVE!!!

proper teat placement


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Lol!!!!!! :ROFL:
Like!
a tight, smooth assembly


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe! 

like! 

wide flat ribs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
short, upright pasterns


----------



## caprine crazy

like

an angular and dairy-like doe


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
A beefy, fleshy doe


----------



## caprine crazy

dislike in dairy goats!

good width between the front legs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
elf ears (LaManchas)


----------



## caprine crazy

like

well sprung ribs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
wide, incurving thighs


----------



## meluvgoats

like

hooves that dont "toe out"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like

Splayed toes


----------



## meluvgoats

dislike

Steep rump


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dislike

Good leanth


----------



## meluvgoats

like

straight rump


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike 
steep rump


----------



## meluvgoats

HATE!

Short legs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike, I like a leggy, tall goat :drool:
a high tail set


----------



## caprine crazy

like, I guess...

strong MSL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

amazing attachments


----------



## caprine crazy

LOVE!
FFs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not always my fave.. LOL!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

depends...

small capacity udders


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

long teats?


----------



## caprine crazy

dislike
Rosasharn herd


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
Lost Valley herd


----------



## caprine crazy

LOVE!
Fairlea herd


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love!
Dill's herd


----------



## caprine crazy

Love!
Lil Bleats Farm


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Prairie Wood Ranch


----------



## caprine crazy

like
Jasper Pine Nigis


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Algedi nigerians


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love!

Dragonfly


----------



## caprine crazy

like

Toth boers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like! Pam has really pretty goats! And I'm not a bore fan

Phoenix Rising


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
South Fork


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like! 

kastdemurs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!
Meat*Leaf


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You mean Mint*Leaf? I have never heard of Meat*Leaf


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL Oops typo! Yes Mint*Leaf


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! That would be an interesting herd name :laugh:

Like

Pies


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yep it would be interesting :laugh:

like
cake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

like cookies


----------



## JustKidding

love
Cake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

Fairlea Herd?


----------



## JustKidding

Who?
My herd


----------



## meluvgoats

They are a herd that has AWESOME goaties  

Never saw your herd

Snappie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are nice!

LOVE!!! LOL!

Bell?


----------



## The Goat

Love bell


----------



## toth boer goats




----------

